# Breeders of Poison Arrow Frogs



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Dart Frog lovers and breeders, 
Could anyone that breed or have forsale the Poison Arrow Frogs







, leave a post please please please.

Im looking to get some Dendrobates, (leucomelas and azureus). 

Also it would be helpful (if possible) to let us know the following: 







Part of country you come from, so we know wear to collect from 







Price 







Age of frogs, 







A Picture would be amazing of what you have forsale.









Thanks guys and girls, hope to hear from you, have a great weekend.



























(PS, the 3 pics are not my pics, just found them in google and loved them)


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well the first pic is a spotted Leuc, which i think youll be very lucky to source in the UK. Saw a pair for sale once, didnt buy them and have been kicking myself ever since.

The second pic isnt an Azureus, its most probably a blue sip.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

lol ooops, well thanks for pointing that out :lol2:, im still looking for Dendrobates leucomelas or Dendrobates azureus.


ghastly152 said:


> Well the first pic is a spotted Leuc, which i think youll be very lucky to source in the UK. Saw a pair for sale once, didnt buy them and have been kicking myself ever since.
> 
> The second pic isnt an Azureus, its most probably a blue sip.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Dendroworld • Index page

Has a classifieds section (you have to register to see it  )
You'll be able to find local people with these species available at least from time to time 

Lotte***


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

That 3rd pic is an amazing set up.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> That 3rd pic is an amazing set up.


i was thinking the same, what an amazing set-up!


----------

